# betta has a bent spine?



## NuocCam (Mar 7, 2011)

hello I was curious what Mushu's bent spine means because before he never had this problem (look at my profile pic). See pictures below.

I know Mushu fins look bad, but its not from fin rot. I had shrimp earlier and I saw the little bas***d snacking on his fin.

He is very active and doesn't show symptoms of any sickness from what I see.




Tank 
3 gallons with a Moss ball
water change twice a week
temp between 78 - 82
ph is good



Thanks in advance!


----------



## mountaintrout (Nov 24, 2011)

I've never saw that before. Is that him stable or swimming


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

There was another member recently that had the same exact problem but I dont remember their user name. I just remember seeing the pic of the fish


----------



## NuocCam (Mar 7, 2011)

Its a picture of him swimming, but it also happens when he's stable..


----------



## steftravels (Dec 1, 2011)

Could it be fish TB? I read that they could have bent spines.


----------



## NuocCam (Mar 7, 2011)

steftravels said:


> Could it be fish TB? I read that they could have bent spines.


I fear it may be that, but I'm hoping it could be something else =(


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

did it just suddenly bend or has he always been that way?

I had a fish recently die on me, he developed a bent spine just like that overnight. I think he got stuck under something in his tank and it deformed him, causing him to die also.

TB will usually have sores and other symptoms.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

TB you usually have loss of scales and lesions..

It could be from an injury or possibly even scoliosis.. with scoliosis you tend to have reduced growth, and anorexia (lack or loss of appetite).

So my guess is either scoliosis, or he isn't getting enough nutrition and vitamins- which can cause this (curved spine (scoliosis), low fish weight, anorexia). How much and of what are you feeding him?


----------



## NuocCam (Mar 7, 2011)

cajunamy said:


> did it just suddenly bend or has he always been that way?
> 
> I had a fish recently die on me, he developed a bent spine just like that overnight. I think he got stuck under something in his tank and it deformed him, causing him to die also.
> 
> TB will usually have sores and other symptoms.


Well he wasn't like this about 2~3 weeks ago (from memory and iphone photos without date).

I am sorry to hear about the loss =(

He doesn't have any sores from what I see. I only see damaged fins (refer to first post).



Myates said:


> TB you usually have loss of scales and lesions..
> 
> It could be from an injury or possibly even scoliosis.. with scoliosis you tend to have reduced growth, and anorexia (lack or loss of appetite).
> 
> So my guess is either scoliosis, or he isn't getting enough nutrition and vitamins- which can cause this (curved spine (scoliosis), low fish weight, anorexia). How much and of what are you feeding him?


I usually to feed him about a pellet Mon. - Thurs., 1 bloodworm Friday, and a few pieces from a brineshrimp cube on saturday when I change his water 100%)

For the past 2 weeks, I've been giving him 1 bloodworm a day, except Sunday, for his tail to grow back.

I remember he used to be bloated 2~3 times, and had to cut back on his consumption on bloodworms for awhile (read somewhere freeze dried blood worm causes him to be bloated)

Possible I'm wasn't feeding him enough? I did have a betta that I fed 2 pellets a day, and he ended up being constipated and got dropsy after...


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

My recent guy Sammy is having this problem, he just started to pick up some weight and has new fin growth and now his spine is doing the same thing your guy is 


Is your guy breathing fast/heavily?


----------



## NuocCam (Mar 7, 2011)

not sure if this be helpful, but i got him at Petsmart around July 2011 and he was like a 'fry'?
he was really small compared to the other bettas, I saw and owned myself.

Example: Petsmart have bettas at 1inch, I found Mushu probably 1/3 of an inch.


----------



## NuocCam (Mar 7, 2011)

LittleBettas said:


> My recent guy Sammy is having this problem, he just started to pick up some weight and has new fin growth and now his spine is doing the same thing your guy is
> 
> 
> Is your guy breathing fast/heavily?


Sorry to hear, I would have to check later on that. As I last recall, I believe not and hope not. Will post update further today.


----------



## NuocCam (Mar 7, 2011)

Update.
He does not have rapid breathing


----------



## heathbar (Oct 27, 2011)

1 pellet/1 blood worm doesn't sound like enough food and he looks very skinny.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Total a day on common pellets should be around 4-6, the "mini" smaller version you would be wanting around 6-8, possibly 10.

Correct, freeze dried can cause bloating, but to counteract that you simply just pre soak them for a few minutes in a bit of tank water prior to feeding. That way they expand before your guy will get to them.

They require small, multiple meals a day.. so say breakfast time you would feed 2-3 pellets, dinner, the same. Freeze dried 2-3 in replace of a meal once or twice a week- frozen 2-3 per meal, you can do multiple times a week.

You will want to make sure the first ingredient of their food is either fish or meat meal.. sometimes it's hard to find it. Also the higher the crude protein %, the better.

Dropsy happens for other reasons, not usually, or at all, from constipation. He may of been bloated, which is an early sign of dropsy- have to remember, they tend to only go to the bathroom once or twice every day for the most part, sometimes less. At least mine do- (go about once a day or less) and they eat 4-6 pellets a day (depending on which fish it is), and sometimes a bit more if I add in live food.


----------



## NuocCam (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for the info! I guess I'll try feeding him a bit more and see how it turns out. Hopefully it'll be better.

If anyone still knows another possible reason or has information to share, please post. 
Thanks again!


----------



## NuocCam (Mar 7, 2011)

After a few days, his spine is much straighter than before.

All I see is a round stomach =P. 

So, I guess I was not feeding him enough before. 
I current give him 2 pellets in the morning, one around mid-day, and 2 at night. Gave him a blood worm yesterday in the morning and then 1 pellet at night.


----------



## mardi (Nov 22, 2011)

Glad to hear he's doing better!

Btw- He's Beautiful! 



NuocCam said:


> After a few days, his spine is much straighter than before.
> 
> All I see is a round stomach =P.
> 
> ...


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

NuocCam said:


> After a few days, his spine is much straighter than before.
> 
> All I see is a round stomach =P.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good amount of food and diet. I would go ahead and fast him one day a week- so his system has a chance to catch up a little with the new food intake amount. But I'm glad to hear his spine is straightening out more  Always good news to hear one is getting better!


----------



## NuocCam (Mar 7, 2011)

Thought I'd give a 1 month update.

After being fed more, Mushu is a very happy betta.
Swims to the edge of the tank to greet me, and fins fanned out.

Thanks everyone for the info again!


----------



## Ayane Hajinmon (Dec 30, 2011)

hey Alpha was a little bent when he sleep when i got him but i just thought thats how beta sleep lol...he's doesnt do that anymore


----------



## dew (Apr 9, 2008)

I had this same problem with my Princeton. Unfortunatly it was Tb. he passed away a couple months ago.


----------



## onemanswarm (Jan 3, 2012)

NuocCam said:


> Thought I'd give a 1 month update.
> 
> After being fed more, Mushu is a very happy betta.
> Swims to the edge of the tank to greet me, and fins fanned out.
> ...


Good news! Great that it was such a simple solution! Is the avvy pic recent?


----------



## NuocCam (Mar 7, 2011)

Ayane Hajinmon said:


> hey Alpha was a little bent when he sleep when i got him but i just thought thats how beta sleep lol...he's doesnt do that anymore


I haven't witnessed mine sleeping yet =P, but good to hear!



dew said:


> I had this same problem with my Princeton. Unfortunatly it was Tb. he passed away a couple months ago.


Sorry for your loss =(



onemanswarm said:


> Good news! Great that it was such a simple solution! Is the avvy pic recent?




Hard to get a decent picture since he is very active when I'm close to the tank with my camera phone.


----------



## onemanswarm (Jan 3, 2012)

Actually, that's a really nice pic with a handheld camera phone. I struggle to get shots that good with a point and shoot on a tripod!


----------



## xbecky685x (Sep 25, 2011)

He looks great.. good job 
x


----------

